

Show HN: pan.do/ra - a free, open source platform for video archives - 0x006A
https://pan.do/ra

======
julien_c
I'd be slightly worried about trademark issues with Pandora the radio --
wouldn't you?

~~~
rolux
(One of the authors here.) Good question. Does Pandora the radio have a global
trademark for what is essentially a US-only product? Would such a trademark
cover any type of online service, including a video archive platform? And if
so, would it apply to a piece of software that is explicitly spelled pan-dot-
do-slash-ra? IANAL, but I don't think so.

~~~
edgeman27
Don't risk it, get a lawyer. The last thing you want is to create a recognised
brand only to have to change the name because you saved some money by not
checking.

~~~
rolux
But what if we wanted to be recognized as the brand that is spelled pan.do/ra
- which happens to be the URL of the product?

And what if getting recognized as the brand involved in a trademark conflict
about the name of a Greek mythological figure is a risk we're totally willing
to take?

~~~
pavlov
_And what if getting recognized as the brand involved in a trademark conflict
about the name of a Greek mythological figure is a risk we're totally willing
to take?_

That's some bravado. To make the case more poignant, you should also open an
online shoe store at <http://ni.ke>

~~~
rolux
I'm beginning to think that the Ancient Greek should have sought better
protection for their intellectual property:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nike_(mythology)>

~~~
pavlov
My point exactly. "But, what about the Greeks!" doesn't carry much weight in a
trademark lawsuit.

------
nddrylliog
Hey pan.do/ra team! Just stumbled upon your work, and I'm quite simply amazed.
It even has a clean API, which I can't wait to play with.

I'm one of the guys behind movies.io - instead of becoming an ad-supported
pirate site, we're trying to spin it into a wholly different direction
(platform to spread indie movies, etc.)

The 0xDB player is quite simply stunning, and offers features that are very
suited to studying particular movie clips (continuous image preview, subtitle
sync with seek, reminds me of Mark Boas's work). We'd love to integrate it
with movies.io where possible.

If you're reading this (hopefully - you seem to check the thread often), my
e-mail is in my HN profile. Looking forward to talking about this with you!

------
rudiger
If you need a new name, Pando (Latin for "I spread") is the name of the
largest and possibly oldest single organism on Earth.

<http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pando_(tree)>

~~~
rolux
Thanks for the suggestion. But if you reload <http://pan.do> a couple of
times, you'll see that there are already quite a few contenders...

~~~
julien_c
I don't get it?

------
foxwoods
The OxJS library is really impressive, it's the JavaScript library used to
build pan.do/ra's frontend. [1]

[1] <https://oxjs.org/>

~~~
rolux
Thanks! We're planning to formally launch it in a couple of days, and we're
looking forward to your feedback...

------
spindritf
Forgive me for being dense, it's a really hot evening, but basically I can
have my own instance of 0xDB with any clips and movies I choose, yes?

What do you mean by "pan.do/ra is a website that runs in your browser"? The
movies and clips are stored on the server? Or is it some mix of local and
remote media?

BTW I like a lot the way you prepared it, as an Ubuntu package and a prebuilt
image -- makes it seem easy to use and tempting to try.

~~~
rolux
Yes, precisely. You can run your own instance, with your own videos, and your
own configuration. Pad.ma, for example, is quite different from 0xDB.

"pan.do/ra is a website that runs in your browser" was our attempt to
communicate that pan.do/ra is not just a server backend to store and serve
your media, but that it comes with a web frontend to browse and manage your
archive.

What you see on 0xDB is one such frontend.

------
Codeness
I seriously think the poster is not mature enough to be the recipient of any
advice. This is not a productive anf fruitful way to handle received feedback.

~~~
rolux
I'm not too interested in ad hominem attacks. Can you cite any specific
examples? Would it contribute to the overall discussion if we debated them
here?

------
ams6110
OxJS... haven't heard of that one before. Anyone used it for anything else?

~~~
0x006A
We have just released OxJS, so it's unlikely someone else already build
something with it. We have other projects using it, but they are not public so
far.

